# Naked Ladies



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My favorite flower,a member of the lily family is in full bloom.I believe they are also called bella donnas but don't quote me on that.I call them Naked Ladies.They popped up about 5 years ago and every year I have more.One year Dale weed eated them as they started to pop up so now he's not allowed to weed eat 1 front corner and side of house from July 1st until the last one dies.They have no leaves,just 1 stalk with 6-7 flowers on each.I lived here 10 years before they popped up and I didn't plant them.I was being mean to call this post naked ladies,cuz when i mention them in mixed company the men's attention is on me when I say naked ladies as all you women can imagine.I'll wonder how many of the men on this forum go to this post immediately and how disappointed they are when they figure out it's a flower.Sorry guys!Just ignore the weeds...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The flowers look kind of like my Crinum lilies. It's kindof weird that they weren't there before. I wonder why. A ghost gardener?


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I thought it was going to be a picture of molting chickens lol. The flowers are gorgeous!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I have no idea where they came from but I see them in random places all over now.I think they are bulbs but just in case they aren't I leave them alone to seed for next year.I have a pair of pink vases that are about 200 y o that I would love to put the flowers in but don't cuz I want them back next year.Most of the ones I see grow in lines,it's really strange but they are gorgeous.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You have a pair of antique vases? Can you take a picture of them?


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

http://www.americanmeadows.com/flower-bulbs/other-spring-flower-bulbs/belladonna-lily

You were right. I have some that magically appeared after Katrina but mine are red.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

CQ, I thought that the naked ladies were a bulb or rizome and didn't reseed? I had red ones several years ago, but they never bloomed but once or twice .


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I do believe they are bulbs cuz they are lilies but I leave them alone just in case.It started at a front corner of the house with 3 plants.I now have over 20.I look forward to them every year.Sem,I'll take a picture of the vases tonight and post it.You into antiques?My Grandmother told me they were almost 200 y o 30-35 years ago,or longer.She's been dead for 26yrs.I know nothing else about them.Her parents immigrated to the US in 1869 from Germany so I like to think they are German.Maybe you could tell me something about them...


----------

